# Prolieve System



## zaidaaquino (Oct 3, 2008)

Does anyone bill for the Prolieve System (thermodilation) for treatment of BPH?  If so, what CPT code are you using?

Zaida, CPC


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.bostonscientific.com/tem...gy/2008/upated guides/2008 Prolieve guide.pdf

Is this what you're looking for?


----------



## zaidaaquino (Oct 3, 2008)

This is great, Rebecca.  Thanks.   

Zaida


----------

